# [SOLVED] BSOD - 0x1000007e / 00000007a



## ChazzK (Oct 18, 2011)

PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE read this whole post before answering, as I've posted on other forums and gotten run-arounds and generic/automated responses to do things I've already tried...

For the past couple of weeks I've been getting random blue-screens with either of the above codes, the 1000007e referencing atikmdag.sys, the 000007a just freezing up and not even creating a dump file. I've looked up dozens of help issues online, and tried a number of fixes.

1) Being told that it was the driver, I completely uninstalled, used a program (the name escapes me but it was referenced on another post from this site) to completely wipe history of the video drivers from my system, reinstalled, and manually re-unpacked, again from the instructions on a post on this site. Still got crashes. Tried putting in the latest driver as well as rolling back to ATI's 13.25 drivers, crashed.

2) I was told it may have been an issue with the files or the hard drive, so I ran System File Checker and that fixed a bunch of corrupted things, and also ran both CHKDSK and standard Windows 7 scan disk, as well as Western Digital diagnostics. All came up fine, and it still happened.

3) I was told that it might be a memory issue, so I ran the latest Memtest overnight and it found nothing. Figured "Hey, let's be funny and say that it might be an issue with the sticks anyway", switched with my room-mate because we have the same rigs except for motherboard and hard drives, discovered one of my memory slots ACTUALLY WAS messed up, moved to slots 1/3 instead of 2/4. Still happened.

4) Was told that the "voltages" might be the problem, but also that MSI boards are notorious for not updating internal configurations when detection is set to Auto instead of manual; I cleared the CMOS memory and returned all the settings to factory default, then let it re-find. I haven't crashed YET, but this was only done last night, and the crashes have often been several days apart.

I'm at my wits' end, especially since with half the posts I see it's nothing but one person after another saying "I've done all these things that people say works and nothing has for me, even switching parts and reinstalling windows and changing settings and getting whole new cards" and everything else... I just hope to get SOME kind of help, or hope or assurance here.

Current specs:
Motherboard: MSI 970A-G46 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950

CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz HD96ZTWFGRBOX

GPU: SAPPHIRE DUAL-X 100365BF4L Radeon R9 270 2GB

Sound Card: ASUS Xonar DG

PSU:Rosewill Green Series RG630-S12 630W

I've also attached the latest dump file I have


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - 0x1000007e / 00000007a*

650w PSU seems low for your RIG setup having a quad core cpu and the GPU you have all though it recommends at least a 500w psu you have to also calculate the HDD's fans, CD ROM, and CPU. 

Rule of thumb if a card requires a 500w psu go 200W more because of all the other hardware needs power too, with a bronze or higher rated PSU 80+ efficiency.

Your Rosewill Green Series RG630-S12 630W is only a 12v single Rail your rig needs 12v dual rail 700w 80+ rated psu. 


Your PSU is killing your hardware.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - 0x1000007e / 00000007a*

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)* bug check.

_This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.

_BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88011106dbb, fffff88005bfb368, fffff88005bfabc0}

The 1st parameter of the bug check is 0xc0000005 which indicates an access violation occurred.


```
1: kd> .exr 0xfffff88005bfb368
ExceptionAddress: fffff88011106dbb ([COLOR=Indigo]atikmdag+0x00000000000c7dbb[/COLOR])
   ExceptionCode: [COLOR=Red]c0000005 (Access violation)[/COLOR]
```
The violation occurred in *atikmdag.sys* which is the AMD/ATI video driver.

*---------------------*

*1. *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.

*2. *AODDriver2.sys is listed and loaded in your modules list which is ﻿AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard. Known BSOD issues in Win7 & 8.

Please uninstall either software ASAP! If you cannot find either software to uninstall, or it's not installed, please navigate to the following filepath:

C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\amd64\AODDriver2.sys

and rename AODDriver2.sys to AODDriver.2old

and then Restart.

*3. *Remove and replace AVG *and *SuperAntiAspyware with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as they may be causing file system conflicts. I haven't seen the 0x7A so I cannot confirm, but it's very likely:

*AVG removal -* http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

*4. *In your loaded drivers list, dtsoftbus01.sys is listed which is the Daemon Tools driver. Daemon Tools is a very popular cause of BSOD's in 7/8 based systems. Please uninstall Daemon Tools. Alternative imaging programs are: MagicISO, Power ISO, etc.

*----------------------------*

Also, if one of the DIMM slots on the motherboard has failed, it's only going to get much worse. I'd look into replacing the board.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

